# Moved to PT! Now going to Perth OZ!!!!!



## cgaschristie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there, 

Moving again! Absoloutely adore the Silver Coast Of PT and can recommend it on many levels. Do however have a fab detached 4 bed house for sale if interested and fully imported right hand drive car.... Just a thought....... (Moving only 'cause my hubbies job is moving us to Perth Oz - now both excited and terrified.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

oz is a great place I spent a year there in 91, loved it, good luck with your plans.


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

*car*



cgaschristie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Moving again! Absoloutely adore the Silver Coast Of PT and can recommend it on many levels. Do however have a fab detached 4 bed house for sale if interested and fully imported right hand drive car.... Just a thought....... (Moving only 'cause my hubbies job is moving us to Perth Oz - now both excited and terrified.


Hi, I am interested in buying a Portuguese registered car.
I would therefore be grateful if you could supply me with the details and a contact number.

regards roy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Roy,
Do you fancy a BMW 320d?


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Bmw*



silvers said:


> Hi Roy,
> Do you fancy a BMW 320d?


Hi, I might be interested in your BMW, could you supply me with the details,
age, price, condition, etc.
Many thanks.
Roy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Roy,
it is a 2001 model, Portuguese reg, LHD, automatic gearbox, cruise control, air conditioning, all elec windows, remote central locking, alloy wheels, genuine BMW cd radio. It is silver, in good condition, it is a diesel car, and diesel is much cheaper here. Insurance is around 250 euros a year. I am looking for around 11,000 euros, I paid 19,000 about 18 months ago. Unfortunately as you probably know, cars are very expensive here.


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Bmw*



silvers said:


> Hi Roy,
> it is a 2001 model, Portuguese reg, LHD, automatic gearbox, cruise control, air conditioning, all elec windows, remote central locking, alloy wheels, genuine BMW cd radio. It is silver, in good condition, it is a diesel car, and diesel is much cheaper here. Insurance is around 250 euros a year. I am looking for around 11,000 euros, I paid 19,000 about 18 months ago. Unfortunately as you probably know, cars are very expensive here.


Hi Silvers,

Thanks for the info on your vehicle, I am however looking for something a little
cheaper.

many thanks roy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Roy,

Cgachtistie, is long gone to Oz and both cars have been sold. 
Her daughter was in the same school class with my girl. If you are here Roy for
the long haul, a new car is a good price option and long term prospect. I have
just bought a Hyundai i20 1.2 petrol with a 5 year warranty for €14,500. I got
a €3,000 trade in allowance on an old banger that I bought just to do me for 
our first year here while I weighed everything up.


:clap2:


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Cgachtistie, is long gone to Oz and both cars have been sold.
> Her daughter was in the same school class with my girl. If you are here Roy for
> ...


Hi, many thanks for the info and advice. I've been reading up on the i20 and it sound like a great little car. Could you tell me if your car was fourteen & a half thousand euros before or after the scrappage discount and where the hyundai
dealer is located.
many thanks roy


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi again Roy,

"Yes! my Hyundai i20 was €14,500 before the trade in allowance! I don't think that they necessarily scrap all old cars that are traded in
here though. My brother in law cheekily said to the Hyundai dealer "I will give you
€1,500 for his old car, afer they had just given me a €3,000 trade in allowance for
it. :eyebrows: lol The guy said "I will sell it to you for €2,500 ?

There are lots of old cars on the road here from 92 onwards.
I bought the Hyundai i20 4 door 1.2 petrol comfort. There is also a cheaper 4 door
1.2 petrol classic and even a 1.1 i10 diesel model that you may wish to consider.
Another option is the Hyundai getz. The i20 range has just replaced the Getz, but
there are still a few about that remain unsold and the dealer will locate one for you. I looked into this option also and I could have got a new 1.2 4 door petrol
Getz for €1,000 cheaper.

The Hyundai dealer that I dealt with is in Caldas da Rainha. 
If you use the queen Leonora monument in Caldas centro as your marker, just
drive south out of Caldas keeping the park on your right hand side. Next, take
the second exit at the first roundabout and the first exit at the second roundabout
and the Hyundai garage is immediately on your right hand side.

The 5 year warranty swung it for me. Also you won't beat
them for price.
:eyebrows:
Sorry, keep the park on your left hand side going from the monument.


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

*HYundai i20*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi again Roy,
> 
> "Yes! my Hyundai i20 was €14,500 before the trade in allowance! I don't think that they necessarily scrap all old cars that are traded in
> here though. My brother in law cheekily said to the Hyundai dealer "I will give you
> ...


Hi, many thanks once again for the info. I may well take a drive up to Caldas da Rainha and see what sort of deal they can do for me.

regards roy


----------

